
Uber and Lyft don't cover their cost of capital and rely on desperate workers - camillomiller
https://boingboing.net/2016/04/15/uber-and-lyft-dont-cover-the.html
======
brudgers
Original article: [http://www.ianwelsh.net/the-market-fairy-will-not-solve-
the-...](http://www.ianwelsh.net/the-market-fairy-will-not-solve-the-problems-
of-uber-and-lyft/)?

